# RVUs cardiac caths 2010 vs 2011



## stgregor (Jan 27, 2011)

My physicians are asking for a crosswalk comparing last year's cardiac cath code RVUs to this year's. Does anyone have something like this or know where I can get one? Thanks!


----------



## stgregor (Jan 28, 2011)

Never mind, I couldn't find one so I made one  If anyone wants a copy, email stacy at gregorymedicalconsulting dot com


----------



## C.orona (Jan 28, 2011)

*RVU's*

Hi Stacy
I would be curious to see the comparisons for 2010 vs 2011. 

orcnn3@aol.com

Thanks in advance!
(tried your email address but it was returned)


----------

